# Columns?



## Morrus (Feb 21, 2002)

Would you be interested in seeing columns on the site?  Or a collection of single articles written by various people?

I occasionally get emails from people offering to write an article or column, and so far my answer has been "Sorry, I don't do that."   here are other places to read columns and articles, so I never felt it was something that was needed.  There would also be problems regarding the quality of columns - I don't want (forgive me) to host columns written by idiots or those with only a tenuous grasp on the English language.

So, with those thoughts in mind, would columns and/or articles be a good thing or a bad thing?  Are there any particular _types_ of column that you would rather see or that you would make a point of avoiding?


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 21, 2002)

When you say Column I'm thinking something that's not quite as elaborate as a hosted site, but more elaborate than a scoop or a message board posting.  Boy, it's hard to say what I'd do.


----------



## Someguy (Feb 21, 2002)

It hink colums would be good, but you use your judgement on what to put up,and put a disclaimer on soemthing that says your colum is subject to editing....blahblahblah, and may or may not even be used...blah blah blah...


But I am straying OT, I would Very much be interested in reading columns...


----------



## omedon (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't know about columns, but perhaps articles?

I think a column would be a hosted site with a theme. They are something that would be repeated on a regular or semi-regular basis. If someone wants to do this I say go for it. It could easily be done within the framework of a hosted site. If you are willing to host them I think that the existing set up would work fine.

Articles however, are one time things, the author wouldn't be expected to continually write more of them. These would need to have there own section of the site.

If someone sends you an interesting article I wouldn't mind seeing it posted. I don't know what criteria you might use other than having a look at it yourself and deciding if it should be posted or not. I don't know if I would like it if just anyone could post whatever they wanted if there were too many it would become a glut and hard to find anything worth reading. Besides this is what the messageboards are for.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2002)

Sounds good to me; I would read them given that the topic of a column interested me. The same goes for articles.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2002)

I would be interested in good articles or an excellent column (one with wit, substance and thought provoking comments on a regular basis)


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 2, 2002)

It would be a good idea.  Something similar to Johan Four's Roleplaying Tips would be a welcome addition.  That site is the only other one I visit regularly.  I cannot get enough articles that help enhance the gaming experience.  I am getting tired of the articles in Dragon that just keep throwing crunchy bits.  Articles/comlums on making the game better, not more munch, are what I would be interested in.

Anybody understand what I am saying?  I don't.  Long day at work.

Anyway, get some of the best writers here on the board to write a couple about whatever interests them and see what you can come up with.

I might even be interested.


----------

